# Glock Discount???



## docrocket1967 (Apr 21, 2013)

Does anyone know what the discount is for NRA Instructors through Glock or EMT/Firefighters through them? Ive read different things everywhere, anyone know?


----------



## Scorpion8 (Jan 29, 2011)

I haven't seen one, and it appears that even Ruger dropped theirs in the Hunter Safety trade magazine. I'll keep an eye out.


----------



## shaolin (Dec 31, 2012)

They will sell you a Glock for $425


----------



## docrocket1967 (Apr 21, 2013)

I gotcha, I looked up Glock Blue Label and got a few more results on Google, but I wasnt sure how old that was. Curious to see the Glock 42 in person. I have a feeling it might be whats next in store for me.


----------



## mag318 (Apr 25, 2008)

I picked up the new Model 42, it was a blue label pistol and cost $350.


----------



## Glock Doctor (Mar 14, 2011)

That works out to about $50.00.


----------



## reddog1113 (Feb 9, 2014)

Where can I get one for around the mid $350's ? I'm retired, but was never in law enforcement or EMT.

I would like to buy this for my wife. We both have CCW permits in VA.

I found 2 shops that still have one left, but they want $439. plus tax……


Do you have any suggestions that I may refer to ? My local shop will only charge me $20 to do a transfer.

I was going to buy the tiny Taurus until I READ ALL THE MASSIVE BLOGS ABOUT THE POOR QUALITY AND FTF and FTE etc.

Is your G42 fussy about ammo ? Can your G42 use Hornady critical defense hollow points ?

Thanks,

Steve F


----------



## JettaRed (Mar 14, 2014)

Not sure if this is OBE, but you should join the _*Glock Sport Shooting Foundation*_ with an initial two-year membership for $60. You will get a coupon with your membership package that allows you to purchase a Glock firearm at a discounted price under the *GSSF Pistol Purchase Program*.


----------



## abq87120 (Mar 13, 2014)

The real deal:

http://www.gssfonline.com/GSSF_Pistol_Purchase_Program_Information.pdf

www.gssfonline.com

Dan in ABQ


----------

